# About to start work ... next steps.



## SmOrg (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have been here for a little while, am an EU citizen and I've just landed a year long contract where I need to take care of Social Security and Tax. As I was not sure if I was staying here I have not gotten a residency card (But am still within my EU visiting time frame) - so, now that I have some work I have a few questions that would help me out in the next few stages ... I have heard that for a year EU citizens don't need to pay taxes or social security (Is this right?) My employer has stated that it is my duty of care to take responsibility of these facets. If so, and I do need to obtain these ... am I to immediately apply for residency, tax, and social security upon starting work? 

The other question is to do with banking. I am told that banks here require your working contract in order to open an account, which is fine, I have that. Is there anything else the bank might require me to bring along to open account (i.e. residency status?) - any help would be greatly appreciated, if you've done these things from where I am at now would give me invaluable perspective to what I need to get ready before I start working.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Bank account Passport, Fiscal number, Proof of address, utility bills, contract

As your *not* a EU citizen?? you'll need a work/residency visa, social security number, then you can register for National Health Service, you *must* check your contract it sounds very much as your employer says your responsible for tax/social security that your actually self employed as such your obliged to deduct and pay contributions monthly, you need to visit Financas or an accountant and get sorted out quickly, *or if he means* your just responsible to get Residency/work Visa, Tax & Social Security number then he must deduct tax & S/S from your salary.
Someones mixing stories up about no tax or S/s, if your self employed then you get a S/S honeymoon but this is only to establish what you will pay, equally you'd be taxed on income less allowances.


----------



## SmOrg (Jan 27, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Bank account Passport, Fiscal number, Proof of address, utility bills, contract
> 
> As your *not* a EU citizen?? you'll need a work/residency visa, social security number, then you can register for National Health Service, you *must* check your contract it sounds very much as your employer says your responsible for tax/social security that your actually self employed as such your obliged to deduct and pay contributions monthly, you need to visit Financas or an accountant and get sorted out quickly, *or if he means* your just responsible to get Residency/work Visa, Tax & Social Security number then he must deduct tax & S/S from your salary.
> Someones mixing stories up about no tax or S/s, if your self employed then you get a S/S honeymoon but this is only to establish what you will pay, equally you'd be taxed on income less allowances.


Thanks ...

I am an EU citizen through my father, and my mother is Portuguese. I will check with an accountant as soon as possible and check if I'm essentially self-employed.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

In which case you don't require a Visa if you have either *official* Portuguese identity through your mother or a EU Passport because of your father, if your travelling under an Australian Passport then you'll need a Visa till you get your Portuguese ID or your EU citizen status because of your father, if it's as an EU citizen you will still have to register your Residence here.


----------

